# Civil Breadth Specifications Questions



## jnuengr (Dec 23, 2015)

I've searched the forum for this topic and can't seem to find satisfactory answers to my questions. That's why I'm starting this thread as a way for April 2016 (and future) examinees to decode the exam spec.

I'm hoping we can use this as a space to help each other:


Make sense of the specifications

Locate information and practice problems corresponding to items listed in the specifications

I'll go first 

_II. Means and Methods
B. Construction Loads_
What are we talking about here? How much a backhoe can lift without tipping? Loads on temporary structures? 
Is that different than what is expected to be found for _2.C. Temporary structures and facilities_?

:reading: :blink: d

Thanks


----------



## Patrick1441 PE (Dec 24, 2015)

For the AM session this likely means a theory-based question regarding loads encountered during construction.  Serious calculations regarding construction loads are likely reserved for the Civil-Construction afternoon session and depend on additional references beyond the scope of the CERM.

You're probably familiar with the concept of live loads and dead loads with regard to the final loading of a structure.  Dead loads generally result from the permanent structures themselves and live loads are a result of the occupancy of a structure.  Construction loads are additional temporary loads that must be considered before construction is complete.  Construction dead loads would include shoring, scaffolding, and fixed material loads.  Construction live loads would include personnel and equipment and the lateral force of concrete on forms before it hardens.  During construction you also have to consider the impact of environmental loads on temporary structures.

TLDR; "Temporary structures and facilities" will be broad theory-based questions about when to use shoring, forms, bracing and scaffolding.  "Construction loads" will be questions on the loads applied by these structures and to them.


----------



## ptatohed (Dec 25, 2015)

I moved this thread from the Water exam prep forum to the General Civil exam prep forum because it is a good thread but it isn't limited to only Water.


----------



## John QPE (Dec 28, 2015)

Well for the AM, you aren't really dealing with specific "specifications" just general practice.

Means and Methods is exactly what it says....what piece of equipment would you use to construct this or compact that? These are heavily weighted toward on the job experience, IMO.

Construction Loads ... look into the crane problems, deadman problems, point loads on a scaffold, concrete pours and how this effects the forms, etc


----------



## jnuengr (Dec 28, 2015)

Patrick1441 PE said:


> TLDR; "Temporary structures and facilities" will be broad theory-based questions about when to use shoring, forms, bracing and scaffolding.  "Construction loads" will be questions on the loads applied by these structures and to them.


Okay... thanks... I don't really recall this type of question on the exam, but I'll look for some relevant practice problems and maybe it will jog my memory.


----------



## jnuengr (Dec 28, 2015)

John QPE said:


> Means and Methods is exactly what it says....what piece of equipment would you use to construct this or compact that? These are heavily weighted toward on the job experience, IMO.
> 
> Construction Loads ... look into the crane problems, deadman problems, point loads on a scaffold, concrete pours and how this effects the forms, etc


Okay, this is helpful, makes more sense in reference to my memory of the exam. I'll use this as a framework for studying.


----------



## Patrick1441 PE (Dec 29, 2015)

I'd be cautious about using your memory of one exam's content to guide what to study for a future exam.  I'm sure you will see a few similar questions, but the vast majority could be completely unrecognizable.  I think the best policy is to use the NCEES Exam Specifications as syllabus for your studying, realizing that some areas will be skipped completely while others might be used multiple times.  The content of the afternoon exams seem to affect what is included in the morning exam to avoid duplicating content in the AM and PM.  The areas which you don't recall seeing in the morning probably came up on someone else's afternoon exam instead but that doesn't mean they won't appear in a future morning session.


----------



## jnuengr (Dec 29, 2015)

Patrick1441 PE said:


> I'd be cautious about using your memory of one exam's content to guide what to study for a future exam.  I'm sure you will see a few similar questions, but the vast majority could be completely unrecognizable.


Thanks, Patrick. 

This may sound crazy, but because I was Naval Architecture and Marine Engineering undergrad, I'm finding I'm having trouble populating the Civil exam spec with relevant problems. That is, having some idea of what question type fits into which spec heading/subheading is really helpful for me, personally... And hopefully it is for someone else on here who took an unconventional route to a career in Civil Engineering.


----------



## John QPE (Dec 31, 2015)

I highly suggest you take a review course then, and I do recommend EET. They will show you what to study. A huge part of this test is knowing what NOT to study so you aren't wasting time.


----------



## Badger (Jan 2, 2016)

Hi  would suggest getting a copy of latest NCEES sample exam and if you can find a 2008 NCEES sample exam which has questions for each afternoon module. I found a lot of the afternoon questions  helpful or similar to morning breath questions. And use the CERM to answer the questions, it is good for most of them. Good luck..


----------

